# Question about removing/reinstalling earlier version of PHP



## srzxj2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello again,

So I've sucessfully got FreeBSD installed with Apache, MySQL Server with PHP + Extensions and phpMyAdmin. The purpose of my box, was to move over a Joomla website off a service provider so that I can maintain it myself. Now I've found that the version of PHP that is installed on my FreeBSD box is too current, thus I need to downgrade. My questions is: Is it as simple as doing a *make deinstall* in both /usr/ports/lang/php5 and /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions? Then install an older version?

Thanks! 

J


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Deinstalled, ftp'd the older version. Installed, completly f'd everything got all kinds of errors instructing me to deinstall the PHP package and reinstall, no luck. Doing a complete wipe and starting over.


----------



## SNK (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd recommend using a tool such as ports-mgmt/portmaster to manage ports and packages. It has some features (see portmaster(8)) that might make a mess less likely, e.g.:
`# portmaster -s`
`# portmaster --check-depends`
`# portmaster --check-port-dbdir`


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks SNK, 

It's probably good for me to bang my head a few times seing as how I'm new to all this 

I'll check it out as soon as my installation finishes.


J


----------

